# Confuse about labs. hashimotoes



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello again, It's been awhile but I just had new labs drawn for my hashis.

7/6/11 10/25/11

TSH 2.70 (1.49-4.67) 2.24
Free T4 0.86 (0.61-1.12) 0.96
Free T3 3.53 (2.50-3.90) 3.67
TPO 1286 (<10) 1412

Still not being treated. Went into a-fib in Sept 2010. TSH on that day was 4.14 but that was the only thyroid lab the hosp. did. Was diagnosed with hashies in Oct of that year. Multi nodular goiter with no focal lesions. No heart problems since a-fib. Still not being treated even though TPO is going up. Dr afraid I will go into A-fib again.Can anyone help me figure out what these labs mean. dr apt in 2 weeks and I want to ask the right questions and should I start treating. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The problem with your labs is that the free T3 is quite high in the range. Adding medications to that could actually make you clinically hyper. This would be a risk for your heart given your history.

What you need to have run is TSI (thyroid stimulating antibodies). That would be telling in the sense that, if you have them as well it would explain the T3.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I did have another test done but it just says Thyroid Antibody.
(<116) 7/6/2011 34 10/25/2011 27
There is a comment section and it says Thyroglobulin Antibody. That must be what it is. What is this test for? Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

The TPO Antibody test and the Thyroglobulin Antibody test are usually both run at the same time to help diagnose something like Hashimoto's.

It isn't a slam-dunk diagnosis with that, but from what I understand, is very suggestive of an autoimmune problem with your thyroid. _Which_ autoimmune disease you have is hard to say. I know in my personal case, the doctors ran the TPO Antibody and Thyroglobulin Antibody test and diagnosed me with Hashimoto's. I have never had a TSI test run, although I keep pressing for it.

I am very surprised that given your new diagnosis and the heart issues that your doc is not being more aggressive with treating your condition. The fact your doctor is afraid you will go into A-fib again -- has he/she suggested anything like beta blockers for your heart? It doesn't seem right to just leave you hanging in the breeze on your own with this.

The key is getting your Hashi's (and whatever else) under control. I think the consensus here is that once your thyroid issues are improving, other health issues may get better as well. I have seen mention of doctors with Hashi's patients just waiting for the hyper phase to burn out before moving on to treat the hypo phase of the disease. That seems dangerous to me, but I am not a doctor.

Here is a link to info on Atrial fibrillation: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001236/

hugs3


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

The problem with the beta blockers is that my blood pressure is usually around 104/64 and my pulse is always in the 60s. Wont the beta blockers bottom me out? Thanks!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes to both with beta blockers. No need to start them after one bout of a-fib


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks! That was my thinking! It's been 13 months since the a-fib and nothing sense.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northernlite said:


> Yes to both with beta blockers. No need to start them after one bout of a-fib


I think you need the TSI test.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And this one would not hurt either as it opposes the TSI thereby skewing the thyroid panel.

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

One is trying to make you sick, the other is trying to make you well. The numbers are getting mixed signals.

Humble opinion.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

So what exactly is a tsi test for?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> So what exactly is a tsi test for?


Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin to see if the person is hyperthyroid.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics...bulin/TSI.html

People w/Hashimoto's, Graves' and just plain hyperthyroid usually have TSI present. Also cancer.

It has long been thought that Hashi's and Graves' are brothers in the hood as they say! Many who have Hashi's do go on to get Graves'.

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.

Do you think you are in a hyper state? Have you flip flopped back and forth on occasion?


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh okay thanks!


----------

